#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Wom23 x wom 5000

## delegato

É incrível como a cpe recentemente lançada da intelbras wom23 que tem 23dbi de ganho possa ter um sinal incrivelmente pior que a velha wom 5000 de 14dbi, estamos muito decepcionados, compramos algumas unidades para trocar pela wom e tivemos que deixar pois ficou com sinal horrível!

Está complicado trabalhar!, queria usar intelbras pois não queimam a porta lan fácil, porém a parte wireless está muito aquém da ubnt, ubnt aqui eu desisti pois é muito transtorno em período de chuva, já os sinais das ubnt, são um luxo!

Não teriam como bater no liquidificador as duas marcas e ter um produto resistente contra surto, e com qualidade na parte de firmware e wireless? rsrsrsrsrs

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> É incrível como a cpe recentemente lançada da intelbras wom23 que tem 23dbi de ganho possa ter um sinal incrivelmente pior que a velha wom 5000 de 14dbi, estamos muito decepcionados, compramos algumas unidades para trocar pela wom e tivemos que deixar pois ficou com sinal horrível!
> 
> Está complicado trabalhar!, queria usar intelbras pois não queimam a porta lan fácil, porém a parte wireless está muito aquém da ubnt, ubnt aqui eu desisti pois é muito transtorno em período de chuva, já os sinais das ubnt, são um luxo!
> 
> Não teriam como bater no liquidificador as duas marcas e ter um produto resistente contra surto, e com qualidade na parte de firmware e wireless? rsrsrsrsrs


Olá delegato,

Poderia nos informar seus telefones e o melhor horário para contato via mensagem privada para que nossa equipe de suporte possa ajudá-lo ?

----------


## delegato

> Olá delegato,
> 
> Poderia nos informar seus telefones e o melhor horário para contato via mensagem privada para que nossa equipe de suporte possa ajudá-lo ?


Tem 10 anos que configuro aparelhos, acha mesmo que é alguma configuração? isso ta com cara de erro de projeto, parece que o dipolo junto com a mini parábola, não casam como em uma airgrid ou litebeam, resultado, pouco ganho de sinal!!!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tem 10 anos que configuro aparelhos, acha mesmo que é alguma configuração? isso ta com cara de erro de projeto, parece que o dipolo junto com a mini parábola, não casam como em uma airgrid ou litebeam, resultado, pouco ganho de sinal!!!


Delegato,

Não acreditamos que você está fazendo uma configuração ou instalação errada. Queremos investigar o problema ocorrido com o nosso produto em seu cenário. Poderia nos informar um número de contato para que possamos coletar as informações necessárias? Precisamos da sua contribuição para chegar na causa raiz do problema e solucionarmos essa questão. 

Obrigado

----------


## andersonsbu

Boa Noite vou contar meu caso com a Cpe WOM 5a-23

Apareceu um cliente a 10 km distancia, comprei a wom 5a 23, mandei meu tecnico instalar
zona rual visada 100%, meu painel e APC 5318, ele passou 2 dias e nao conseguiu instalar, 
condenou varias vezes, a cpe, ele tem 8 anos de experiencia com provedor via radio, troquei a antena continuou mesmo problema, dizendo antena nao presta, reinicia, conecta cai, sinal era pra ficar em -65 só da -73, ccq 80%, 
resolvi ir eu mesmo, sou novo no ramo 4 mese experiencia, porem muito curioso, em 20 minutos deixei a antena rodando puxando os 5 mesgas do cliente tranquilo,

essa cpe tem 9 graus abertura, muito precisa o alinhamento tem ser fino, nao é igual instalar a wom5000, quew é so apontar pra torre e pronto, expliquei a ele, na outra semana, outro cliente a 5 km, mesma ladainha nao funciona, conecta cai, fui eu de novo ligeirinho coloquei, nesse segundo cliente, observei sinal nao chegava o esperado -60, ficava -69 a -70, lembrei que esse painel mandei colocar a poucos dias e nao fui conferir, mandei deixar o painel com inclinação de 2graus, quando subi na torre, medir tava com 7 graus, o lobulo principal nao chegava a mais do que 1km, como ia chegar direito a 5km, alinhei fui no cliente, e consegui o sinal melhore experado de -59 a 5km, rocomendo produto....

----------

